# Bay hippie outfitters



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Redfishing has been as good as it gets on Calcasieu lake ! Give us a call to get on the water or for a blast and cast !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------

